# Help with food for our French Bulldogs?



## frenchielancashire (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi
we have two frenchies and theyre food just isnt settling well with them- we were wondering if anyone has any suggestions for a good dry food?
We dont want to be paying ridiculous amounts just for a branded 'quality' food- we want a good solid food that is best for our dogs.
One is 6 months old and our other frenchie is just 15 weeks
Thanks!!


----------



## Jack Russell Terrorist (Sep 28, 2013)

I'll try it again!

I think the best place to start is here, helped me a lot www.whichdogfood.co.uk


----------



## Sillypeach (Oct 9, 2013)

What are they on currently?

With toys dogs you have a bigger choice becuase you can feed some of the brands that it would be very expensive to feed larger dogs on. 

You probably already know, but usally foods with higher meat content are better quality. Grain-free is also tendy right now, but actually, if your dogs aren't allergic to grain there's no need to avoid it. 

Lily's kitchen is one brand that people with little dogs like, and they do a grain free kibble now.Orijen, what I feed, is very good quality, and I wouldn't feed my dogs any other dry food, anymore. They've been in the high meat content/grain free game a long time now, and they know their stuff. 

I've always fed my dogs 50% dy and 50% wet as it works the best for them, but with small dogs you could probably afford to feed all wet if you want.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

What does the breeder of your dogs use? 

They will have been breeding their dogs for some years and have had plenty of time and opportunity to have worked out *precisely* what suits them.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

As others have said, what are they on right now?

Check out this link here... http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/255727-updated-dry-dog-food-index.html

Mine are on the Millies Wolfheart Countryside Mix and doing great on it - It's a grain free, high meat content kibble 

Millies Shop GB - millieswolfheartshop


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2013)

Try Wainwrites grain free dry food I have heard good things about it 

My cocker gets Wainwrites wet trays and also Millies Wolfheart Riverside mix as its flavours she really likes this is suiting her well and she was previously on a raw diet.

All though expensive in some views Millies is well worth it but before sampling other brands of dog food maybe it would be worth doing an allergy test to see if its the ingrediants putting off your dogs?

My neighbours cat refused to eat a lot of foods and they found out the reason why was because she was allergic to almost everything accept fish and chicken o.0


----------



## frenchielancashire (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for all your help everyone !!


----------

